# have you ever been bit  by a dog



## lee hanson (Aug 23, 2010)

if so what breed was it


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 23, 2010)

i have been bit a few times  .i  work in people homes some time 6-7 different ones a day so i come in to contact with a lot of dogs as a kid as was bit by a black lab that i grew up with then my baby sitters rottie bit me on the hip  then a mixed dog and a few some toy breeds how about you


----------



## lab (Aug 23, 2010)

Yes, what else pit bull.


----------



## headoftheholler (Aug 23, 2010)

Same here, got bit by a pitt once.


----------



## K9SAR (Aug 23, 2010)

Pomeranian
Shih-Tzu

Neither one were provoked (taunting, restraining, resource guarding) bites.


----------



## Bugeye (Aug 23, 2010)

manchester, brought the blood on my ankle. glad it wasn't a pit.


----------



## sarnold78 (Aug 23, 2010)

german sheppard


----------



## coggins (Aug 23, 2010)

Yep I had a 20 yr old Dawg bite me one night in Jacksonville, Fl. It was '97 after one of the best upset wins i've ever seen.  We were in our room after the game, although she probably needed better obedience training....I forgave and forgot. Now at 36 years old I wish I could see us beat the Gators that way again and get BITTEN again by that same dawg.  God bless that dawg wherever she is now.


----------



## redlevel (Aug 23, 2010)

coggins said:


> Yep I had a 20 yr old Dawg bite me one night in Jacksonville, Fl. It was '97 after one of the best upset wins i've ever seen.  We were in our room after the game, although she probably needed better obedience training....I forgave and forgot. Now at 36 years old I wish I could see us beat the Gators that way again and get BITTEN again by that same dawg.  God bless that dawg wherever she is now.



Woof!  Woof!


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 23, 2010)

lab said:


> Yes, what else pit bull.





headoftheholler said:


> Same here, got bit by a pitt once.



see people like do this every time. yalll always run your trap  about how bad pit bulls are but when asked if they have ever been bit 9 out of 10 say ya they  have been bit when asked  if it was by a pit  bull most say no .it must be sad to have to make some thing up just because you are wrong


----------



## headoftheholler (Aug 23, 2010)

lee hanson said:


> see people like do this every time. yalll always run your trap  about how bad pit bulls are but when asked if they have ever been bit 9 out of 10 say ya they  have been bit when asked  if it was by a pit  bull most say no .it must be sad to have to make some thing up just because you are wrong



It is sad that someone devotes all thier time posting endless posts day after day defending thier breed of dog.  WE GET IT.  You like pitts.  Move on.


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 23, 2010)

headoftheholler said:


> It is sad that someone devotes all thier time posting endless posts day after day defending thier breed of dog.  WE GET IT.  You like pitts.  Move on.



no i  stoped posting   about my dog but most of the people that dont like me followed me to other areas of this form and started on me  

so why wont you honestly anwser me have you ever been bit if so what breed bit you


----------



## pnome (Aug 23, 2010)

German Sheppard when I was very young.


----------



## headoftheholler (Aug 23, 2010)

lee hanson said:


> no i  stoped posting   about my dog but most of the people that dont like me followed me to other areas of this form and started on me
> 
> so why wont you honestly anwser me have you ever been bit if so what breed bit you



Yeah, got bit by a pitt 8 years ago while repoing a truck in Jones Co. GA,  the pitt got his though.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Aug 23, 2010)

Chow Chow(ridin my bike) 

Chiuahua( at friends house)

and a mutt( my grandaddys, but I stuck a stick in its butt, I was 2.)


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 23, 2010)

lee hanson said:


> have you ever been bit by a dog
> 
> 
> if so what breed was it





Yes, by German Shepherds, Pit Bulls, Labs, Chows, Black Mouth Cur, Doberman Pinscher, Bulldogs, Golden Retriever, Chihuahua, Golden Retriever, Husky, heck I can't remember all of them.


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 23, 2010)

black lab last summer....bought a yellow one shortly after   lee...youre only makin it worse for yourself...just warning you. i dont have a problem with pits at all and i understand you love them as everyone else understands as well. almost every post gets redirected back to pits and when someone doesn't agree you get upset and start lashing out. i'm sure youre a great guy but you seem to be making alot of enemies. i have watched a bunch of your threads and you seem to bring alot of it on yourself. i'm not trying to be mean or start anything....just letting you know. so get upset if you wish but i'm just saying it nicely before someone else says it and upsets you. good day to you


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 23, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> Yes, by German Shepherds, Pit Bulls, Labs, Chows, Black Mouth Cur, Doberman Pinscher, Bulldogs, Golden Retriever, Chihuahua, Golden Retriever, Husky, heck I can't remember all of them.



Which one hurt the worst!


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 23, 2010)

hey  i didnt  start this but ill will defend my dogs till am proved wrong


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 23, 2010)

you got upset when the first few people said something about pits....you kinda did start it. they just said pits bit them...who are you to say if they are telling the truth or not?


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 23, 2010)

may be the same whey you asume am up set but are not here with me to see


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 23, 2010)

i dont know why every one dont just anwser then we will see o ya because they all ready know the out come


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 23, 2010)

nobody really cares what breed bites the most. if people dont want a pit then they arent going to buy one. i like pits but i dont want one because i dont have a use for it. i hunt so i bought a lab for a retriever and no he hasn't bitten anyone or attacked a baby. you make threads to get people on your side and when they dont you get defensive


----------



## SarahFair (Aug 23, 2010)

When I was younger I was bitten by a Doxie mix and last year I was cornered and attacked by 2 Boxer mixes.


----------



## ghill4 (Aug 23, 2010)

I worked a vet and rescue so I have been bit a hundred times by Chihuahuas, a couple of times by a pekingese, a chow chow, and a couple of mystery dogs.

My worst experience was when a rotti attacked me when I was 7 and literally removed my nose... Luckily ya cant tell today but that was the worst of it.


----------



## ghill4 (Aug 23, 2010)

coggins said:


> Yep I had a 20 yr old Dawg bite me one night in Jacksonville, Fl. It was '97 after one of the best upset wins i've ever seen.  We were in our room after the game, although she probably needed better obedience training....I forgave and forgot. Now at 36 years old I wish I could see us beat the Gators that way again and get BITTEN again by that same dawg.  God bless that dawg wherever she is now.



Oh I just loove that


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 23, 2010)

I`ve been bit a couple of times. And I`ve bit back once or twice. I don`t recommend it.


----------



## ghill4 (Aug 23, 2010)

Yup... BITING HURTS


----------



## ghill4 (Aug 23, 2010)

lee hanson said:


> see people like do this every time. yalll always run your trap  about how bad pit bulls are but when asked if they have ever been bit 9 out of 10 say ya they  have been bit when asked  if it was by a pit  bull most say no .it must be sad to have to make some thing up just because you are wrong



Hey lee... you asked, let them answer.... no one is sayin "pits are bad" here. Just that they were bitten by one. Geeze. You are attacking them for answering your question


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 23, 2010)

ghill4 said:


> Yup... BITING HURTS





When I said I bit back, I mean that I really did bite back. That almost triggered a real fight.


----------



## ghill4 (Aug 23, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> When I said I bit back, I mean that I really did bite back. That almost triggered a real fight.



well sometimes thats the dominance that needs to be made


----------



## gsubo (Aug 23, 2010)

I got bit by a chihuahua once..nearly killed me.

I wouldnt have been so lucky with a pit.


----------



## sleeze (Aug 23, 2010)

Chihuahua, Maltese, Chow, Labrador...Mutts.


----------



## BuckHunter31 (Aug 23, 2010)

My momma's Pomeranian bit the mess out of my shin one day. Rang the door bell holding my little girl. I opened the door and the little fur bag hammered my shin. 

Not trying to stur the pot but I was bit by my own APBT. Though I blame myself. We were playing tug-of-war in the floor one night. I was laying on my back, I got the toy and went to throw it down the hall, she lunged for the toy, got it along with my right eyebrow. Pretty good gash. She knew she did wrong. Still I knocked her across the room. It was a reaction to the bite but she got the point. She sneezed and had runny eyes for the next few hours. Spent the next few days following me around with her head down and ears tucked back as if she was saying sorry. Good dog. Don't think she would ever hurt a fly on purpose. The neighbors chihuahua bossed her around the yard. Though she was a brute and a handful ALL the time I do miss her.


----------



## crbrumbelow (Aug 24, 2010)

When I was really young.  Mama said some friends little house dog bit me,  I grabbed the dog and bit his ear and held on.   Little dog was terrified of me from then on and would run from me.  Got bit by a doberman at lake martin.  A few days later I saw a reward sign for info on the same missing doberman.


----------



## coggins (Aug 24, 2010)

sleeze said:


> Chihuahua, Maltese, Chow, Labrador...Mutts.



Quit pulling for them gators and the dawgs might cut you a little more slack.


----------



## vonnick52 (Aug 24, 2010)

When I was a kid, I got off the bus at my mother's grocery store, and my father was in the parking lot.  As we unloaded from the bus, a pitbull jumped out of the back of a lady's pickup truck and latched on to my fathers arm.  He had to gouge the dog's eye out with his thumb in order to get it to release his arm.  He went inside, grabbed the .357 he kept under the counter, and shot the dog right in the bed of the lady's pickup truck.  

I can only imagine what would've happened if the dog had gotten one of us kids, as we were all about face level to the back of the truck.

The lady called the cops cause my dad killed her dog, but they came out and told her the only one that was getting in trouble today would be her, unless she quit making a fuss.  

My dad's arm was pretty thoroughly mauled, and he is a construction worker...so he ended up being out of work for quite some time cause of this.


----------



## Strych9 (Aug 24, 2010)

I almost got bit by a pit(who already attacked 2 people) once at work.  I fought it off with a hydrant wrench.

My bassett hound bit me the other night when I tried to take his pig ear away from him.


----------



## olchevy (Aug 24, 2010)

I haven't been bit. However I have seen my previous german shepherd bite both of my cousins when we were younger, Both times me and my cousin would be just wrestling/play fighting, and when Sparky ( the GS) saw us he didn't like it one bit, he bit both in the back of the leg, more of a "I'm warning you bite", than a real bite no blood was drawn and he stopped as soon as I told him, but both my cousins remember it a very vividly I might add....

Oh by the way he got the name Sparky, because as a puppy his favorite thing to chew was the cords of plugged in appliances....When he was a puppy we went through 3 or 4 irons and I believe two hairdryers and 2-3 cell phone chargers...lol


----------



## Forkhorn (Aug 24, 2010)

Worked at a vet clinic in high school. Kept the kennels, some grooming, and a lot of assisting with checkups (Hey kid, hold this dog while I... you get the idea). I can't recall all my bites, but Chows, Cockers, a poodle, a Neo Mastiff (still have that scar), but the worst was a cat (Teeth and claws dug in, that lady didn't get that one back). Recently was bitten by a buddies APBT, not attacked - more of a warning bite, I approached her wrong.


----------



## DSGB (Aug 24, 2010)

Got bit on the lip by a Heinz 57 when I was in seventh grade. It was my friend's dog and he had gotten the dog all worked up chasing around the house. We were sitting on the couch watching TV when I looked over at the dog and it lunged at me. Split my top lip wide open and had to get seven stitches - still got the scar.
Also got bit by my wife's (girlfriend at the time) cat one night. He was at the window hissing and carrying on with another cat that was outside the window. I knocked on the window to scare the other cat away and I guess it scared the wrong one, cause he latched onto my forearm just above the wrist. Barely broke the skin, but there were two scratches about 3" long.


----------



## wickedardvark (Aug 24, 2010)

I worked at a vet while I was in college. Got bit on the face by a Dalmation once. Oh, and a Boston got me on the foot.


----------



## GAGE (Aug 24, 2010)

I was bit my a beagle 2 years ago,  it came in our yard and got in a fight with our black lab,   I was just trying to break it up.    If it was a pit,   I would not have tried with just my hands.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Aug 24, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> Yes, by German Shepherds, Pit Bulls, Labs, Chows, Black Mouth Cur, Doberman Pinscher, Bulldogs, Golden Retriever, Chihuahua, Golden Retriever, Husky, heck I can't remember all of them.



Not very popular in the canine world i see......


----------



## Bkeepr (Aug 24, 2010)

My aunt& uncle have a sharpei or chow that is the boss of their house.  The aunt has Alzhiemers and the uncle protects the dog from what should happen which is euthanasia.  It is unpredictable and has bitten all three grandchildren myself and my cousins.  It goes for hands and crushes and drawsblood.  It needs to be dead.


----------



## sleeze (Aug 24, 2010)

olchevy said:


> I haven't been bit. However I have seen my previous german shepherd bite both of my cousins when we were younger, Both times me and my cousin would be just wrestling/play fighting, and when Sparky ( the GS) saw us he didn't like it one bit, he bit both in the back of the leg, more of a "I'm warning you bite", than a real bite no blood was drawn and he stopped as soon as I told him, but both my cousins remember it a very vividly I might add....



My pit I used to have would do that...i got in a tussle at my house with a Guy that I told to leave...while we were tusslling my pit nip him a couple of times....nice to have a protection/guard. Dog when u need one


----------



## crbrumbelow (Aug 24, 2010)

One of the best shots I ever made was on a German Shepard. It was running at my step mother and I was carrying an old singleshot .410 loaded with "snake" rounds.  When that dog rounded the corner of pawpaws old tractor shop I made him look like the bear from the movie "The Great Outdoors".


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 24, 2010)

fulldraw74 said:


> Not very popular in the canine world i see......



He said bitten, not mauled.  Heck a Guinea bit me yesterday


----------



## ghill4 (Aug 24, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> He said bitten, not mauled.  Heck a Guinea bit me yesterday



Them things are evil


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 24, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> He said bitten, not mauled.  Heck a Guinea bit me yesterday



Want me to take care of that problem for you???  





ghill4 said:


> Them things are evil





They`re not after they`ve had a dose of me...


----------



## olcowman (Aug 24, 2010)

I worked for a vet when i was a kid and the only thing that ever got me was them danged chow chows. Heck one was just an 8 week old puppy, which I was handling kinda loose like as I didn't expect a baby to go Cujo on me. Anyhow I reached up to put him back in the kennel and he nailed me good. Lost a fingernail and lots of blood. The grownuns' is hard to get a good grip on to begin with, all that fur hinders locking in the death grip around the scruff of their neck, and they are quick as a cobra when they feel you relax the least bit. You ain't ever going to hear me hating on pitbulls on here, no sir, I've got the scars for evidence to explain my absolute disdain for the Chowchow breed.


----------



## smiley17 (Aug 24, 2010)

Chesapeake Bay Retriever and yes a BEAGLE!

btw part of Lee's point with the earlier post is that sometimes dogs are misidentified as a pit when it is actually another type of bully breed or a mix.


----------



## lab (Aug 24, 2010)

Looks like someone took there ball and went home.


----------



## grizzley30814 (Aug 24, 2010)

Great grandpas mutt, I come running around the house not listening to my folks and scared him, got what I deserved i guess 9-10 years old. A collie got me when I was about 11-12. Never had a problem with my pits, they were great. One of them did get my dad though he was reaching in to stop Jackson from killing my brother in-laws  German Shepherd. The shepherd was trespassing in Jackson's yard. 

Every time I was bit was my fault though.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Aug 24, 2010)

lee hanson said:


> i dont know why every one dont just anwser then we will see o ya because they all ready know the out come



It is because we cannot read that strange language you write in.......


----------



## Bowyer29 (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh yeah, and I was bitten by a pit/lab mix that knew me but just hated people. I grabbed him by the collar and........never mind, the statute of limitations is up but I better not.


----------



## simpleman30 (Aug 24, 2010)

over the years, i've had a handful of my deer hounds get an attitude with me a time or two, either loading up to go hunting or catching them up from a hunt.  those that bit b/c i hurt them during loading or retrieval were acknowledged and forgiven.  those that bit out of aggressiveness time and time again are no longer with us.  

aside from my deer hounds' occasional crankiness or my lab's loving nipping, i've never been bit by any dog and it leave permanent damage.


----------



## BulldogsNBama (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm very lucky that I have never been bit, as many dog fights as I've had to break up over the years.

Back in the days when everybody let their dogs run loose, our German Shepherd was constantly fighting with my cousin's Irish Setter.  When people think of Pits, they naturally think of fighting dogs, but I've seen some eaterupper setters and some bad$%! bird dogs.  It's a wonder any of us dumb kids from our neighborhood are still alive, trying stop our dogs from fighting.

Since I'm on the subject of dog's fighting.. there's my Grandpa who loved to tell the story about going hunting with his buddy and his buddy's new bird dog.  As it turned out, the dog wouldn't hunt, so they just called it a day and went back to my Grandpa's house.  A bunch of fellows were all standing around and saw a pen with my Uncle's Pit Bull named Buddy.  Well, this bird dog won't hunt they said.  Wonder if he will fight.  My Grandpa said well if you want to see, just pitch him over in the pen with Buddy there and you'll know in just a second or two.  They pitched the bird dog over in the pen with my Uncle's Pit and before you know it, they had to get in there and get that bird dog off Buddy before he was eaten alive!  He got his butt handed to him and Buddy was no sissy boy either!

Moral of the story.. don't mess with them bad$%! bird dogs LOL..

and don't try to break up a dog fight, unless you have help, have no other alternative and are experienced in doing so.. even then I probably wouldn't recommend it.    If you've never been dog bit before, that's  one real easy way to end up getting bit, if you're not really, really careful.  My husband's been nailed twice.. both times were the result of breaking up fights, when a female was in season.


----------



## Fatz (Aug 25, 2010)

My best friends chihuahua gets me pretty regular but he only has 1 tooth.lol  Got some nips when I was younger from my dad's deer/fox hounds.  Nothing major.


----------



## snook24 (Aug 25, 2010)

YEAH I worked for a chemical lawn company for 7 years...couldnt tell you how many times ive been bit, chased out of a back yard, and stalked by sneaky ones. Im a little chubby but I became very fast


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 26, 2010)

has everyone noticed that all the vets and vet techs have nothing bad to say about pit bulls


----------



## WolfPack (Aug 26, 2010)

olcowman said:


> I worked for a vet when i was a kid and the only thing that ever got me was them danged chow chows. Heck one was just an 8 week old puppy, which I was handling kinda loose like as I didn't expect a baby to go Cujo on me. Anyhow I reached up to put him back in the kennel and he nailed me good. Lost a fingernail and lots of blood. The grownuns' is hard to get a good grip on to begin with, all that fur hinders locking in the death grip around the scruff of their neck, and they are quick as a cobra when they feel you relax the least bit. You ain't ever going to hear me hating on pitbulls on here, no sir, I've got the scars for evidence to explain my absolute disdain for the Chowchow breed.




Yes sir.....the one breed that makes me nervous, the chow.....but I have been around nice ones.  My wife's aunt has her face scarred up from a chow attack when she was little.


----------



## sleeze (Aug 26, 2010)

WolfPack said:


> Yes sir.....the one breed that makes me nervous, the chow.....but I have been around nice ones.  My wife's aunt has her face scarred up from a chow attack when she was little.



I am with you,,,on chows....I get nervous around them too.  Dont know why but other breeds dont make me nervous so much.  Knowing that they bite and also I think it might be all that hair they got too.  Kinda serves as protection for them.


----------



## BuckHunter31 (Aug 26, 2010)

The reason why people that have worked as vets are not saying pit bull this and pit bull that is because this post was asking "have you even been bitten"... not "Do you think APBT are a bad breed." Vets that acquire aggressive or unpredictable dogs with either #1 put a muzzle on them or #2 they will seduce the dog. Also owners of aggressive, unpredicatble, dangerous pit bulls that still allow their animal to roam the yard or neglect to secure them properly are lousy human beings that have no regards to human life or life in general. A dangerous animal, PIT BULL or NOT should be put down one way or another. Not all APBTs are terrible, dangerous dogs. BUT they do attract a lot of "the wrong type" of people. I have owned an APBT and everytime I took her out in public on lead, I had a lot of low class, ignorant, sketchy people complimenting me on my dog. I even had a guy come up and say "Dat's a good look'n pit you got dur. Big head, bet she's got a strong bite." Bet he takes his dogs to the vet for their regular check ups, all 7 of them chained up in the dirt track out back. Not to mention the 2 rows of kennels, filled with 5 week pups ready to go to new homes for $500 a pop


----------



## deerslayer357 (Aug 26, 2010)

BuckHunter31 said:


> The reason why people that have worked as vets are not saying pit bull this and pit bull that is because this post was asking "have you even been bitten"... not "Do you think APBT are a bad breed." Vets that acquire aggressive or unpredictable dogs with either #1 put a muzzle on them or #2 they will seduce the dog. Also owners of aggressive, unpredicatble, dangerous pit bulls that still allow their animal to roam the yard or neglect to secure them properly are lousy human beings that have no regards to human life or life in general. A dangerous animal, PIT BULL or NOT should be put down one way or another. Not all APBTs are terrible, dangerous dogs. BUT they do attract a lot of "the wrong type" of people. I have owned an APBT and everytime I took her out in public on lead, I had a lot of low class, ignorant, sketchy people complimenting me on my dog. I even had a guy come up and say "Dat's a good look'n pit you got dur. Big head, bet she's got a strong bite." Bet he takes his dogs to the vet for their regular check ups, all 7 of them chained up in the dirt track out back. Not to mention the 2 rows of kennels, filled with 5 week pups ready to go to new homes for $500 a pop



How do you go about seducing an aggressive dog?


----------



## deerslayer357 (Aug 26, 2010)

You are right though, we muzzle most of the dogs that come in that act aggressively towards us, and if they are so bad that you can't muzzle them then you sedate 'em.


----------



## BuckHunter31 (Aug 26, 2010)

Sedate... Seduce... Tomatoes... Tomatos... Yea Yea  Thank you sir for the correction. Don't know where my mind was


----------



## WolfPack (Aug 26, 2010)

Oh I forgot.....I was bitten by a german shepherd....needed stitches, tried to stop a dog fight.  As for unprovoked attacks......the chihuahua and dachsunds have wrecked heII on my toes.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Aug 26, 2010)

I read meters for GA Power during college and I got bit several times. Three times by pits, once by a collie and once by a mutt. Fortunately, none of the bites were bad because I was in a position to either get away or defend myself.
I was in situations dozens of times where I could have been bitten and was exposed to hundreds of dogs. It is my experience that pits, rotties, and dobermans were the most aggressive followed by herding dogs like collies and shepherds and finally chows.
I'm no expert of course, but I was exposed to a lot more dogs in 3 years than most people are in their entire life.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 26, 2010)

RoosterTodd said:


> I read meters for GA Power during college and I got bit several times. Three times by pits, once by a collie and once by a mutt. Fortunately, none of the bites were bad because I was in a position to either get away or defend myself.
> I was in situations dozens of times where I could have been bitten and was exposed to hundreds of dogs. It is my experience that pits, rotties, and dobermans were the most aggressive followed by herding dogs like collies and shepherds and finally chows.
> I'm no expert of course, but I was exposed to a lot more dogs in 3 years than most people are in their entire life.





Did Elly ever bite you?


----------



## The Original Rooster (Aug 26, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Did Elly ever bite you?



No, eventually she just kind of accepted me. She'd let me pet her over the fence and then I could go in the yard.

Now Bear on the other hand did his best to bite me once but I wouldn't let him.


----------



## wpoolxj (Aug 26, 2010)

when i was a little kid i was bit on the hand by a collie. but i provoked it. i picked him up and threw him into a pond. and in high school i went to go look at a truck and was bit by 2 pits shortly later the guy put his land up forsale and moved if i was smart i wouldve sued and id be living there now. haha


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 26, 2010)

RoosterTodd said:


> No, eventually she just kind of accepted me. She'd let me pet her over the fence and then I could go in the yard.





Just wondered. I told her to.   Reckon that`s the only time she didn`t do as she was told.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Aug 26, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Just wondered. I told her to.   Reckon that`s the only time she didn`t do as she was told.



That's because she didn't want me to introduce her to my vietnamese friends.

You ready to fight now?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 26, 2010)

RoosterTodd said:


> That's because she didn't want me to introduce her to my vietnamese friends.
> 
> You ready to fight now?




   Pistols for two, coffee for one!!!!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Aug 26, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Pistols for two, coffee for one!!!!



3 creams 1 sugar for me please!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 26, 2010)

RoosterTodd said:


> 3 creams 1 sugar for me please!





You want any coffee in there?


----------



## The Original Rooster (Aug 26, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You want any coffee in there?



I just use a big cup.


----------



## slightly grayling (Aug 27, 2010)

German Shepherd when I was 5.....lesson learned, while playing basketball do not steal a basket ball from a kid with a GS nearby!  It was a good dog, it just thought I was attacking Ron.  No real harm.  There is a dogbite web site that actually uses statistics instead of hearsay....if anyone is interested.  http://www.dogsbite.org/dangerous-dogs.htm

btw, I literally do not have a dog in this fight.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Aug 27, 2010)

lee hanson said:


> if so what breed was it



German Shepard and West Highland. Neither bite required medical treatment beyond a band-aid.

Have never been mauled or killed by the fighting breeds.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 27, 2010)

Jeff Phillips said:


> German Shepard and West Highland. Neither bite required medical treatment beyond a band-aid.
> 
> Have never been mauled or killed by the fighting breeds.





That`s purty obvious! Glad to hear you haven`t!!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Aug 27, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s purty obvious! Glad to hear you haven`t!!



I simply couldn't resist


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 27, 2010)

Jeff Phillips said:


> I simply couldn't resist


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 27, 2010)

Jeff Phillips said:


> German Shepard and West Highland. Neither bite required medical treatment beyond a band-aid.
> 
> Have never been mauled or killed by the fighting breeds.



you just had to say that.but thats  ok just glad to prove my point all these people that hate  pit but but come to find out they  for the most part have only been bit by other breeds


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.pitbullsontheweb.com/petbull/findpit.html


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 27, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0GqyrnBrbFo?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0GqyrnBrbFo?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## dbodkin (Aug 27, 2010)

Been bit so many times I've lost count.. Another vet assistant in college... And yes Chow's, Chihuahua, Pits, Dobie's,  Shepard's , mix have all nailed me.  Nothing that required a Doctor but many drew blood... The fur bags with teeth were usually multiple bites.. snap..snap..snap... The Chow's and yes Pits would try to latch on.  Ask me what breed I have... Yes a Bulldog but a Frenchie..  She has been taught not to bite or mouth anything unless I give it to her. She does have the "Bulldog" instinct and jaws to latch on and hang on.  She is a 25 lb French Bulldog with a  Napoleon Syndrome.


----------



## headoftheholler (Aug 27, 2010)

lee hanson said:


> http://www.pitbullsontheweb.com/petbull/findpit.html





lee hanson said:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0GqyrnBrbFo?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0GqyrnBrbFo?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



Wow Lee, how many time you gonna post those two links?  
Give it a rest.


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 27, 2010)

headoftheholler said:


> Wow Lee, how many time you gonna post those two links?
> Give it a rest.



just posted it for jeff p  my little buddddddddeeeeeeee


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Aug 27, 2010)

lee hanson said:


> just posted it for jeff p  my little buddddddddeeeeeeee



Yep, I'm a pit hater. Have killed em for getting in my yard before and will again if any come back. A poodle will get a pass, but not a pit.

Better keep em on a heavy chain buddeee


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 28, 2010)

Lee, you are puttin` way too much gravy on the rice.


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 28, 2010)

Banatics would like us to believe that the American Pit Bull Terrier as a breed, in general, possesses some sort of "dogfighting gene,” and for this reason, the APBT is not suitable for today’s society.  For those who support this factually weak argument, its convenient to play the dogfighting card because it instills fear in those who are unaware. This argument assumes that if the American Pit Bull Terrier was bred to be used for dogfighting a hundred years ago, the APBT obviously must pose a danger to the public today. What the Banatics conveniently "forget" to include in this argument is that the APBT has always, from the beginning, been selectively bred to be excessively human friendly. Human aggression was culled - yes, even by those breeding dogs to fight hundreds of years ago - aggression towards humans is, and has always been, an unacceptable trait in the breed. The desire to please and the natural inclination for human companionship and affection have been bred into the APBT since the inception of the breed, while the "gameness" has been bred out of the line by responsible breeders over the past several decades


----------

